# Can you tell size of tractor by model #?



## IslandBreeze

I'm looking at buying a used tractor & can't seem to figure out why model #'s don,t refer to engine size. Maybe I'm looking at it wrong or I'm just used to construction equipment. I used to have a "reach forklift" & if the model # was 1050 I knew it would lift 10,000lbs & reach 50'. If the model # was 842 I knew it would lift 8000lbs & reach 42'. When I look at a JD 2750 I would think that it would either be 27hp or 50hp or a New Holland 2120 would be 21 or 20 hp tractor but it's not. Any help or explanations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Will 400m

Some do it that way like kubota to a certin size and massy's but jd does some funky number stuff and new holland as well except fot the work horse series. Best bet to find out size and hp for me has been www.tractordata.com they cover ton's of makes and models even some weird jap ccrap.


----------



## jtpfarm

The new jd and case tractor numbers are the size. For example, a JD 8260RW is the 8000 series frame size, 260 HP, row crop wheel tractor. Or a 6120RW would be the 6000 series frame size, 120 HP, row crop wheel tractor. An RT would be row crop track machine.


----------



## IslandBreeze

Will, that's where I seem to end up when I google the model #. It seemed to have all the info a person would need. Thanks.

jtpfarm, now that actually makes sense. I just wish the older styles were coded like that. Thanks

Randy


----------



## Will 400m

I think that JD in the bigger series are like that but the older ones dont fallow that loke a 2030 is not a 30hp tractor.


----------



## Vol

Randy, here is a site that will help you with your particulars when you have the model number of various makes.....lots of info.

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractordata.com/


----------



## swmnhay

_seems like all the co's follow the hp in the number for awhile and then some smart guy chages their numbering system and it don't make any sense at all.Heck JD has some #'s they have used over._


----------



## carcajou

The three benchmarks for tractor hp are engine hp, pto hp and drawbar hp. Case/NH, Kubota and most others display engine hp in their model numbers often. John Deere and a few others use pto hp rating in their tractors numbers if they feel like it. Throw in frame sizes, applications, and power bulge technology and it starts to get complicated. Torque is just as important number as HP and not as manufacturers want to display that number esp the ones that are consistently lower. Seems there is a shortage of preferred numbers out there too with JD and NH reusing them over and over . What i'm trying to get at is the model number on a tractor can mean damn near anything!


----------



## jtpfarm

Will 400m said:


> I think that JD in the bigger series are like that but the older ones dont fallow that loke a 2030 is not a 30hp tractor.


All the new JD's are going to that number system. All the way down to the lawn mowers. None of the big 3 machinery companies had any numbers that made sense years ago. There was the JD 4440, The IH 5288, and the NH tw-25. None of them really meant anything.


----------



## Fowllife

jtpfarm said:


> All the new JD's are going to that number system. All the way down to the lawn mowers. None of the big 3 machinery companies had any numbers that made sense years ago. There was the JD 4440, The IH 5288, and the NH tw-25. None of them really meant anything.


I little further back then that and IH did make sense. From the mid 60's until the early 80's the modle number for IH was engine HP+cylinder on a lot of there tractor. A 806 was 80 hp with 6 cylinders, 756 was 75hp & 6 cylinders, ect.


----------



## Tim/South

Fowllife said:


> I little further back then that and IH did make sense. From the mid 60's until the early 80's the modle number for IH was engine HP+cylinder on a lot of there tractor. A 806 was 80 hp with 6 cylinders, 756 was 75hp & 6 cylinders, ect.


Is a 1066 a 106 HP and 6 cylinders? I hope so because that is easy for me to remember.

All the new Deere tractor numbers that are followed by a letter have the engine HP preceding the letter.

I had to learn the Deere numbering by series. We went from 2 cylinder machines to the 40 series. Once you knew the HP of one model you could figure the HP of the next number.
Our 2240 had 50 PTO HP. The 2440 had 10 HP more, the 2640 had about 10 more than that.
Same with the 55 series.
A cousin had a 2355, @ 55 PTO HP.
Another cousin had a 2555 @ 65 PTO.
Uncle had a 2755 @ 75 PTO

What became confusing was the invasion of the British Deeres. The 50 series in the British imports had even numbers up front.
They were close to being the same tractor but the Brit was not tested in Nebraska and was listed as engine HP, not PTO. Look at a 2850 and you will not see test results.
A few locals bought the British tractor and had trouble with parts needing to be ordered rather than being in stock.

I believe Kubota was responsible for the modern tractor being numbered by engine horse power rather than PTO. Kubota was not originally tested in Nebraska and were listed by engine horse power. That labeling worked to their advantage as it appeared the tractor was more powerful than one that claimed PTO horsepower.
Has anyone noticed the *disclaimer* on some Kubota ads. At the bottom of the page it states the tractor can not be sold in Nebraska.
That means that particular tractor has not been tested at Lincoln, by the state or the US Dept. of Ag.
Due to early fraud when tractors first replaced the horse, all tractors sold in Nebraska had to be tested.


----------



## mlappin

Tractordata is your friend when looking for tractors.

White was pretty good for awhile. 4-150, 4-175, 4-210, 4-225, 4-270 were all articulated 4 wheel drive with 150hp, 175hp, 210hp and so on.

White 2-85, 2-105 etc were 2 wheel drive 85hp, 105hp etc. White 2-88 and a 2-110 were the same tractors but later models with upgrades and some improvements.

The White 6-xxx series were front wheel assist with the last digits being the horsies.


----------



## Nitram

While looking for a make and size "range" tractor house.com can lead you as well. Martin


----------



## LeadFarmer

My newer tractors model numbers all identify the tractors horsepower. Case 535 has 535 horsepower. Case Puma 210 has 210 HP. John Deere 8230 has 230 HP. Case 315 has 315 HP. Case 115 has 115, etc. etc. etc.

But I have some older tractors where the numbers make no sense, such as the already mentioned JD 4440.


----------



## IslandBreeze

Thanks for all of the info. Tractordata.com just got stored in my favorites. I had been been on tractorhouse.com also. It's pretty confusing when ur used to reach forklifts, skidsteers & scissor lifts. You would think that there would be 1 person in them companies that would say the farm guys already know these tractors but these model #'s would help out these urbanites that want to be hobby farmers & hay people while making it faster for the real farmers to know exactly the horsepower & cylinder of the said tractor.


----------

